# Petit truc très pratique



## yabr (29 Mars 2019)




----------



## yabr (29 Mars 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 131864


Très commode ,à mettre dans la poche lorsque l’on part en vadrouille ....

Autre truc très bien 
Appli cheatsheet...petit mémo que je cherchais depuis un moment ,que l’on peut mettre en complication 

Je suis toujours à la recherche d’un petit dico français à mettre sur la watch


----------



## yabr (27 Juin 2019)

la suite...
a fonctionné à peine trois fois...joli objet de pietre qualité


----------

